# SA: RAPID BAY TACTICS DIY



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought id post this up as im trying to revive interest in this location since TV coverage has made the Port Augusta area rather crowded and Rapid Bay has slowly lost interest in Kingfish chasing fisherpersons! 
My thoughts on this location and seeing photos from dive sights and mates etc is that it is still a kingy location around JAN/FEB and Winter months....
Here is a Map of all info I have found that has been backed up by photos and directly talking to blokes that have caught them....hope you too can contribute in your own way with When you went, Method and Tackle.....

Regards!


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Feb and March I heard are best times live squid or garfish
Believe the fish hang under the old jetty structure


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im hoping a few boys who have tried and or cuaght them from here add some comments on tactics they use as well....but yeah ya right ubolt....the divers ive spoke to say from oct to apr is good...ive heard mid winter also but have not met anyone whos done it in winter yet...


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

the best tactics I believe would be death chargers but I don't think
that PIRSA has approved it yet we haven't wiped out enough fish the traditional way...


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

When I first saw the diver's bubbles there I got really really excited and cast at them a half dozen times before the penny dropped


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

hope you had big sinkers on hehe


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Try using berley bombs (Bread,sand & tuna oil) mixed with black food coloring from Woolworths.
When you chuck it in the water it looks like squid ink.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a good one!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> Try using berley bombs (Bread,sand & tuna oil) mixed with black food coloring from Woolworths.
> When you chuck it in the water it looks like squid ink.


Just make sure Zilch doesn't end up wearing half the crap over himself from a poor throw by OldDood, or was it intentional :twisted:
Hmm who has caught heaps of kingies and got a small one that day also ;-)  , doing it by the old fashioned and proven way. 
Many / many years ago my mate and I got either bombed over or at least just to onside by the Australian Navy doing sea to land firing at Beecroft weapons range in NSW. I suspect we were not meant to be camping where we were (this would of been probably 30 years ago, so I am not sure the range was even fenced them days), was a adrenalin rush though and we survived. Paul even caught a small kingie there and I lost a couple and we both also got several Tailor 












OldDood said:


> .......... looks like squid *ink*.


My 2 best mates call me Ink :lol: (reference to surname)

AKFF'ers at Rapid Bay over the years.
Rob C ; got the 1st one
Squidley ; got the 2nd one
Zilch / me ; got the 3rd one and lost another.

The memories of what is now called the old jetty. Geez the 1st guy in the photo is a dashing looking dude ;-) :lol: 









Many a sleepless night.









Steve


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Stealthfisha said:


> My thoughts on this location and seeing photos from dive sights and mates etc is that it is still a kingy location around JAN/FEB ........





Stealthfisha said:


> ............ directly talking to blokes that have caught them....*hope you too can contribute in your own way* with When you went, Method and Tackle.....


If someone was to extrapolate your questions, then you have most of the answers. You did say, too contribute in your own way.

1) Divers regularly see Kingies there, so what time of the year do most divers go diving ? (summer / winter )
2) What tides do divers like to be in any water ? (smaller tides with less current / big tides with a strong current) 
3) Where do the divers swim ? (around the old jetty structure / away from the structure) 
4) What species do the divers regularly photograph their (squid / slimmey mackerel / salmon or all of these)
5) If these bait fish and squid are their what would the Kingies likely be eating ?
6) To catch the baitfish or squid would I take a suitable outfit and bait and jag ?
7) If you were to use a decent size live bait (squid or live bait) and target a freight train around structure what size outfit would give you a chance.

Sorry about the cryptic answers, it's just been a boring day on my behalf.

Good luck, looking forward to you getting amongst them 

PS. Pt. Augusta is completely the opposite Re best tide times.

If you are good like a certain modest SA akff'er (hint username relates to a cephalopod) then you may catch one on a soft plastic :shock: and would be in his elite company, which I doubt I will ever make the grade 

Whoops you will also need a bait tube to keep your livies in.
The guys we meet at the Beecroft Tubes (rusty torpedo tubes) had a unique way of keeping there bait alive but I suspect it may be a bit impracticable for a yak :lol:










The above is just my opinion and I am sure others may approach it by another method, as there is always the quiet achievers out there, who we never know about and simply do there thing.

Again good luck but I suspect you will be successful.

Steve


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Steve,
What is the bloke doing with what looks like a 16/0 Penn Senator in one of the photos!!
Was he trying to catch the Troubridge?(For those of us old enough to know what the Troubridge was.)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic contributions!


----------

